# We need 10 people to try samples of ESSENTIALS



## workingatit43 (Sep 14, 2008)

Micronized Creatine Monohydrate 5 grams per day
Multi Vit
BCAAs 7 grams per day
Beta Alanine 3.2 grams per day
Digestive aids
Joint Support 2100 mg Glucosamine Sulfate, Chondrotin Sulfate

Flexability Support 2500 mg Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) Bromelain, CetylMyristoleate (CMO 20%), Turmeric Extract (Curcumin) Turmeric Root P.E. 95% Hyaluronic Acid

Naringin
Bioperine

*We are going to give 10 people the chance to run some samples of ESSENTIALS our all in one basic supplement product.

Rules

Contest open to all including MODS

18 yrs of age or older

U.S. Resident

You can enter 2 times a day

State why you want to try ESSENTIALS

Contest ends Wednesday September 24th at 5 P.M.

10 winners will be selected from a random number generator. All of the total # of posts after the contest end will be entered into the generator. The first 10 number produced by it(that are not posts be me or any other AI Rep)will be the winners.

Good luck to all*


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 14, 2008)

How do you enter? I want in.


----------



## diablomex (Sep 14, 2008)

i want in so i can see if its worth taking in the future, so i can drop my other products


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice, great opportunities here, post an app guys,


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay so I guess you supposed to post here to enter the contest.

19 yrs old

Why I want to try essentials? 
Well I ain't gonna lie, I quit my job and money is running low so my supplements are on an extinction run and anything free will help. Essentials also seems like a very interesting and complete product and I would like to try it out myself and what better chance than this one.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 14, 2008)

Couple of good ones let keep them coming.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2008)

You guys better jump on this fast!!


----------



## nni (Sep 14, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to try essentials mainly because it has everything in my supplement regime all combined into one except for creatine which I was planning on purchasing anyways. This would make buying, and taking my supplements a whole lot easier.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't get why people don't give this a shot...I mean it is free stuff! Same with the other offer.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, this sounds pretty cool....
I'm in.... I want to try it because it sounds interesting


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 17, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I don't get why people don't give this a shot...I mean it is free stuff! Same with the other offer.



x2 man, this is an awesome opportunity to pick up a free months worth of supplements, I'd be all over this if I didn't represent AI.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I don't get why people don't give this a shot...I mean it is free stuff! Same with the other offer.




Just enetering here may get you a win. There seems to be a lack of interest here


----------



## petev (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in.  Interested in the joint and flex support aspect.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

petev said:


> I'm in.  Interested in the joint and flex support aspect.



You may have just won one of the 10 samples just by posting


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess this counts as my 2nd entry then?


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 18, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I guess this counts as my 2nd entry then?



This would be my second entry as well lol. Aside from needing creatine and a new multi, I have heard a lot of stuff about beta alanine so I would be fairly interested in trying that as well.


----------



## petev (Sep 18, 2008)

*second entry*

x2 I'm in. Interested in the joint and flex support aspect.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

you can enter 2 times everday. The more you enter the better the chance of being one of the 10.


----------



## petev (Sep 18, 2008)

...unless there are only 10..he he


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

petev said:


> ...unless there are only 10..he he




It is looking that way


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> you can enter 2 times everday. The more you enter the better the chance of being one of the 10.



in that case, 2nd entry for the day


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 18, 2008)

1st entry for today?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

Add in reason you think you would like to try ESSENTIALS.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Add in reason you think you would like to try ESSENTIALS.



ok, I want to try ESSENTIALS because I'm a fan of convenience.
Having an 'all in one' type supplement that works would be great.
Coming from AI, it's a pretty safe bet that it'll work, so it's a win/win


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ok, I want to try ESSENTIALS because I'm a fan of convenience.
> Having an 'all in one' type supplement that works would be great.
> Coming from AI, it's a pretty safe bet that it'll work, so it's a win/win




That works for me


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 18, 2008)

Well this will be my second entry of the day, third overall. Like I have stated before, having all of the supps I currently take (multi, bcaa) as well as some that I plan on taking (creatine) all in one would be really convenient for me. If I could just buy one supplement a month (on top of whey of course), take one supplement a day, and achieve the same results if not better, than I would be a happy man. Even if the price is higher than purchasing each product separately, I believe that the convenience would out weigh the cost.

What is the price going to be anyways?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Well this will be my second entry of the day, third overall. Like I have stated before, having all of the supps I currently take (multi, bcaa) as well as some that I plan on taking (creatine) all in one would be really convenient for me. If I could just buy one supplement a month (on top of whey of course), take one supplement a day, and achieve the same results if not better, than I would be a happy man. Even if the price is higher than purchasing each product separately, I believe that the convenience would out weigh the cost.
> 
> What is the price going to be anyways?



I believe you will find the price may be less than buying all these seperate.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 18, 2008)

Why I want to try ESSENTIALS? It is an all in one product that comes from a company whose products are very well known and used widely by athletes who know what they are doing. This is a great opportunity to receive what looks like a promising product and I would be more than happy to try ESSENTIALS completely free.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I believe you will find the price may be less than buying all these seperate.



Well thats even better! With or without samples, I am excited to try it! When is it going to be released?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 19, 2008)

Update

I got my samples of ESSENTIALS and I mixed it with a orange mango powder in 5 oz of water. I tasted nothing but the orange mango. I noticed no other tastes or after tastes. Tommorrow I am going to mix it in chocolate whey and will report back.

So far it is as promised unflavored. The smell is a little stange almost a medicine type of smell but I did not taste any thing but the orange mango


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 20, 2008)

Another entry!
I want to try ESSENTIALS because my BCAA tabs are so frikkin huge I hate trying to swallow them.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 20, 2008)

entry 4, After reading the post about how easily it mixes up, I realized that the Essentials will be in powder form. Besides my stims, I will never have to swallow a pill again!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> entry 4, After reading the post about how easily it mixes up, I realized that the Essentials will be in powder form. Besides my stims, I will never have to swallow a pill again!




It sure is powder. And I could not taste it in the orange drink or the chocolate whey. Last test will be the vanilla whey.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)

all that in one dose????   That's crazy..  I will definitely put my vote in for this contest. 

Convenient,, Easy... you bet I'm in!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am happy to report that ESSENTIALS in no way affected the taste of my chocolate shake will do vanilla today for my last test.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 21, 2008)

Entry 5- Besides being able to mix it with my workout shakes, I am really excited about being able to add it to crystal light and other sugar free drinks.


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

As witnessed on my lipotropic log I am always willing to try something new, especially if it falls in line with my goals, which essentials seems to be.. I think it looks like it could be a great product, and I would be honored to give it a shot..


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh shit! I just realized this is flavorless and can be mixed into my daily lipotropic shakes... (entry 2)


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> Oh shit! I just realized this is flavorless and can be mixed into my daily lipotropic shakes... (entry 2)




Yes it is. It has not changed the flavor profile of anything I have tried it with


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't believe more people aren't entering, this product sounds amazing! I think I counted 7 different people have entered lol.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I can't believe more people aren't entering, this product sounds amazing! I think I counted 7 different people have entered lol.



Yes I find it to be a very shocking that more people did not enter


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 21, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes I find it to be a very shocking that more people did not enter


 When is the deadline?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> When is the deadline?




24th at 5 P.M. EST


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> 24th at 5 P.M. EST



dont worry, i will make sure i get in my 2 daily entries, some people just dont know a good thing when they see it.. 5 bucks says everyone realizes this opprotunity on the 25th.. lol


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> dont worry, i will make sure i get in my 2 daily entries, some people just dont know a good thing when they see it.. 5 bucks says everyone realizes this opprotunity on the 25th.. lol





LOL


----------



## The_Oak (Sep 22, 2008)

#8
I am 47, with all the usual problems that come with an active lifestyle.I would interested to see what your product can do- I already take many of these separately. Hopefully it will cut down on the mass quantity of pills I take daily


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think this is a great opportunity and it seems to be a pretty cool product, but I just can't ever seem to drink enough water when I'm taking creatine hence me not putting _my_ name in the hat.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

AS the oak mentioned, simplicity at it's best... hell, I'd even mix it in with my morning coffee... how much more convenient can you get?
I want to try ESSENTIALS because life is complicated enough.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> AS the oak mentioned, simplicity at it's best... hell, I'd even mix it in with my morning coffee... how much more convenient can you get?
> I want to try ESSENTIALS because life is complicated enough.



ugh! lucifuge, in your coffee?!?!?! ok shit, if i get a sample, i will try it, since you suggested it, and you haven't guided me wrong yet, lol (#4)


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> ugh! lucifuge, in your coffee?!?!?! ok shit, if i get a sample, i will try it, since you suggested it, and you haven't guided me wrong yet, lol (#4)



Hell yeah!
It's tasteless so it should be golden...
Hell, even if it's not tasteless coffee can cover the taste of just about anything... well, at least when you make it as strong as I do anyway.


----------



## mannydasher (Sep 22, 2008)

kool stuff, i hope i win. i entered


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 22, 2008)

I sent a PM to workingatit43 about trying the samples of ESSENTIALS.  So I guess this is entry number two for today.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 22, 2008)

I want to try ESSENTIALS because then I won't have to worry about taking vitamin pills then shakes for creatine and then other shakes for other things. It is a great convenient product.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 22, 2008)

Entry 6- I want to try essentials because the other AI supps I have used were great and I expect nothing less from essentials


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2008)

I would like to enter.

I am 21 years old and live in USA.

I want to try it because I have been out of the supplement loop for a year or so now. I haven't used creatine in that time and in fact just decided I want to take it again today. Interesting I saw this thread. I train in a style that creatine's primary affects benefit well (metabolic conditioning). I feel I could gauge the affects of this supplement on my training very well because I have been doing the same kind of training for about 8 months now and I have not taken creatine in that time. Any affects would be obvious because I'm so used to knowing how my body works. Plus I would like the improved recovery time associated with taking a creatine supplement. Improving recovery time and sustaining high intensity movement are very important factors in my kind of training. Creatine can improve both of these.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2008)

First entry of the day.  I want ESSENTIALS because I'm bulking and lifting heavy.  ESSENTIALS will help a lot with my recovery time.


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hell yeah!
> It's tasteless so it should be golden...
> Hell, even if it's not tasteless coffee can cover the taste of just about anything... well, at least when you make it as strong as I do anyway.


entry 5
damn.. good idea.. i cant wait to see if i get it to try your idea out.. oh and if you like strong coffee, try my method, 2 shots of espresso, some hot water, and a little sugar to taste.. now thats what i call coffee...or as an all time favorite, diner coffee sludge, extra sludge lol... 

oh the opprotunities this could provide..


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2008)

Entry 2 -  since it's tasteless, can you mix it in with cold food??? Like if you had a meal of say,, tuna & vege's that you just mix up and eat?

Or is it preferred to take separately?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Entry 2 -  since it's tasteless, can you mix it in with cold food??? Like if you had a meal of say,, tuna & vege's that you just mix up and eat?
> 
> Or is it preferred to take separately?



It's not tasteless...........kinda weird to explain. it just doesn't change the flavor of  shakes or drinks really. You need to mix it with something IMO


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not sure how it would work in food. But as dg806 says it probally best mixed in a drink as it does not really change the flavor of the drink.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 23, 2008)

Entry 7- I want to try essentials because I am almost out of my current multi!!

Is this a one a day supp?


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am not sure how it would work in food. But as dg806 says it probally best mixed in a drink as it does not really change the flavor of the drink.



Yeah I don't know about mixing with food.. Depends on how big the scoop is and what the texture is.. If be a little wary of that all... 

Entry 6


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 23, 2008)

Entry 8- I have heard a lot of good stuff about glucosamine and lately my knees have been hurting after my cardio sessions


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2008)

I would like to try ESSENTIALS because I'm old and I could use the joint support.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2008)

I would also like to try ESSENTIALS because I'm a supplement whore when it comes new, interesting stuff.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2008)

#2 for fufu - 

Essentials appears to be a multi-aspect supplement. I have never taken something like it and I am curious to see how it will benefit me.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 24, 2008)

Entry 9- Drawing coming to an end, figure I would get my last two entries in before I go to bed.

I usually have a hard time remembering to take every single daily supplement that I currently use. Today was the first in awhile and that was way too many pills!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 24, 2008)

Entry 10- I would like to try essentials because I have a hard time swallowing larger pills and most multis I have taken (including my current mutlis) seem to be on the larger end.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

I will try to have the results up by 8 p.m.


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

entry 7
oh shit i thought tomorrow was the last day.. i wish i caught this one earlier.. probably could have had about 20 entries myself.. oh well good luck everyone! HOPEFULLY i will be able to tell you all how it works for me!!


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

entry 8...

oh my last entry... how many day supply will this sample be?!


----------



## steuerwaldc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell, if you still got this up and running, I'm down. Could use a little up in my supp field, plus it'll be a little kick before I head out to Iraq. Hit me up. Thanks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> entry 8...
> 
> oh my last entry... how many day supply will this sample be?!



It will be a 2 serving sample so we can get some feedback.


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> It will be a 2 serving sample so we can get some feedback.



lol damn i guess i was being greedy when i was hoping for a month supply eh??


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> lol damn i guess i was being greedy when i was hoping for a month supply eh??



Damn I wish I could get me a months worth


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Damn I wish I could get me a months worth



shit if you cant get more than 2 servings i have NO shot.. id still love to give it a shot though


----------



## steuerwaldc (Sep 24, 2008)

That would be awesome if this was a month supply, but you can't complain with two servings. It's always nice to try out new supps.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2008)

entry # 3 for fufski - 

I want to try Essentials because I have never taken a product by AI.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2008)

annd #4 -

I want to try Essentials because it is free and I don't money to spare.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ lol


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok there were 13 different people who entered so 3 will not win. Here is the random number generator. If you are the person that posted in that# of the thread you win. So if you posted in that number your a winner will sort it out later unless someone wants to post who posted in each of those numbers

Here is your sequence:

49 
38 
42 
28 
43 
24 
79 
27 
73 
19 
70 
15 
26 
58 
36 
48 
80 
78 
14 
23 
3 
67 
31 
74 
77 
34 
25 
22 
47 
50 
63 
45 
10 
32 
62 
75 
46 
61 
68 
20 
69 
59 
71 
5 
41 
66 
16 
2 
33 
65 
30 
35 
9 
56 
39 
51 
4 
6 
64 
17 
8 
54 
18 
53 
57 
40 
1 
12 
7 
72 
60 
13 
29 
11 
76 
55 
44 
21 
37 
52 
Timestamp: 2008-09-24 22:46:14 UTC


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2008)

YAHOO.... #35 & 59   I'm In!!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

SWEET!@!@! Im #57!!!


----------



## steuerwaldc (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice. 73- this way


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2008)

w00t!!!

Should we send a PM if we win?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

Winners in the order

1. Lucifuge

2. Cgrant

3. Bradicallyman

4. Fufu

5. Stevewaldc

6. Desert Fox

7. Diablomax

8. The Oak

9. Petev

10. Katt

Please pm me with you shipping info and congrats


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Ok there were 13 different people who entered so 3 will not win. Here is the random number generator. If you are the person that posted in that# of the thread you win. So if you posted in that number your a winner will sort it out later unless someone wants to post who posted in each of those numbers
> 
> Here is your sequence:
> 
> ...



i was 53 and 57???


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Winners in the order
> 
> 1. Lucifuge
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!! Can't wait!! PM ahoy!


----------



## CROWLER (Oct 2, 2008)

All beta samples where sent out day before yesterday.

We will be giving a 10% discount code on Essentials  to all Team Anabolic members.  You can sign up at Cycle Support - Home


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2008)

sweet, thanks.


----------



## The_Oak (Oct 3, 2008)

I took the Essentials + Protein "Orange Sunrise" this morning with Choc. whey protein in 6oz of water.
Minimal residue in the bottom and the taste (aside from the chocolate) was ok.-not great but I have tasted MUCH worse.
It was nice to get all of my vitamins over at one shot vs having to take a handful several times over the course of the day.
I Have Osteo-arthritis in my knees, hips and left hand.
My left knee and hand have been very painful the last couple of days.
There has been a noticible decrease in pain this morning.(I may work legs tonight)
Tomorrow AM I will take the plain "Essentials" and let you know how that goes on monday.
I also took 2 of the Stoked this AM- I will let you know how that goes as well....so far I noticed some warmth in my extremities(slight tingling in hands) face feels a little warm. I checked my BP and its good.

The_Oak


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 3, 2008)

The_Oak said:


> I took the Essentials + Protein "Orange Sunrise" this morning with Choc. whey protein in 6oz of water.
> Minimal residue in the bottom and the taste (aside from the chocolate) was ok.-not great but I have tasted MUCH worse.
> It was nice to get all of my vitamins over at one shot vs having to take a handful several times over the course of the day.
> I Have Osteo-arthritis in my knees, hips and left hand.
> ...




AHHHH the nice warmth and tingling of BA.


----------



## CROWLER (Oct 3, 2008)

The_Oak said:


> I took the Essentials + Protein "Orange Sunrise" this morning with Choc. whey protein in 6oz of water.
> Minimal residue in the bottom and the taste (aside from the chocolate) was ok.-not great but I have tasted MUCH worse.
> It was nice to get all of my vitamins over at one shot vs having to take a handful several times over the course of the day.
> I Have Osteo-arthritis in my knees, hips and left hand.
> ...



Thanks for the review of the BETA formula!  Very much appreciated!

Just so you know the orange flavor was suppose to be in water not in a chocolate shake.   Label was wrong, the write up on those sheets of paper along with it said to use water.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## The_Oak (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Crowler,
No confusion..it was my bad.
0430, grabbed the wrong packet
The_Oak


----------



## CROWLER (Oct 3, 2008)

ah ok.  orange probably doesn't go too well with choc 

The Essential + Protein flavor is Sunrise Orange.  I have heard others say it tastes similar to sunny D


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 3, 2008)

CROWLER said:


> ah ok.  orange probably doesn't go too well with choc
> 
> The Essential + Protein flavor is Sunrise Orange.  I have heard others say it tastes similar to sunny D




I love Suuny D


----------



## The_Oak (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure it would have been better w/o the chocolate..but all in all,
the orange flavor was good and it was easy to drink.
The_Oak


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2008)

I just got it today, thanks again.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 3, 2008)

Just got mine today also, thanks a lot. Also thanks for the extra Stoked! 7 day trial and the Omega.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Oct 3, 2008)

I just tried the orange flavor and I thought it was amazing, I am definitely getting some of that when it comes out. It reminded me of the orange sunrise crystal light. I have yet to try the unflavored packet, I will be sure to write a review later. Also, will the 7 day trail of stoked be better to try after my cut is over or would I be able to give a good review of it while still on a cut.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I just tried the orange flavor and I thought it was amazing, I am definitely getting some of that when it comes out. It reminded me of the orange sunrise crystal light. I have yet to try the unflavored packet, I will be sure to write a review later. Also, will the 7 day trail of stoked be better to try after my cut is over or would I be able to give a good review of it while still on a cut.




Should be coming real so. Thank you for testing this for us bro.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Received my samples.. Sweet!!!   Tried the Essentials + Protein just a while ago, and I was actually surprised it tasted so good!   I think it's a mix between a Sunny D and Crystal light flavor - Very favorable.  I just mixed it in a shaker for about 30 seconds and it was smooth and no lumps 
Very nice!

Being a girl, I don't know if the "stoked" product would be beneficial to me, so I think I'll let TOH try this one and give the review.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Received my samples.. Sweet!!!   Tried the Essentials + Protein just a while ago, and I was actually surprised it tasted so good!   I think it's a mix between a Sunny D and Crystal light flavor - Very favorable.  I just mixed it in a shaker for about 30 seconds and it was smooth and no lumps
> Very nice!
> 
> Being a girl, I don't know if the "stoked" product would be beneficial to me, so I think I'll let TOH try this one and give the review.



Thank you very much Katt for the review.


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I just tried the orange flavor and I thought it was amazing, I am definitely getting some of that when it comes out. It reminded me of the orange sunrise crystal light. I have yet to try the unflavored packet, I will be sure to write a review later. Also, will the 7 day trail of stoked be better to try after my cut is over or would I be able to give a good review of it while still on a cut.



from what i've read/heard stoked is good all the time, which is why im soooooooooooo jerked to give it a shot!!!
Just nailed my orange sunrise - good flavor, a bit deceiving, the smell led me to think more along the lines of tang, but it was a bit like crystal light.. mixed well, bit foamy though, but still a solid packet

coming next: first workout with a dose of STOKED in me...hmmm cant wait..

oh and i almost forgot, the fish oil, was  a bit smoother and had a less sticky gel than my normal brand lol, just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I just tried the orange flavor and I thought it was amazing, I am definitely getting some of that when it comes out. It reminded me of the orange sunrise crystal light. I have yet to try the unflavored packet, I will be sure to write a review later. Also, will the 7 day trail of stoked be better to try after my cut is over or would I be able to give a good review of it while still on a cut.



I would wait till after the cut.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 6, 2008)

Just got mine in today.
I'll give it a go here in an hour or so.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Just got mine in today.
> I'll give it a go here in an hour or so.



Sounds good bro.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 6, 2008)

Just finished the ESSENTIALS + Protein packet.
It tastes pretty good... which I admit surprised me.
I'm not a big fan of juice or juice flavored drinks, but overall, it tasted pretty good. I mixed it in an empty water bottle and it mixed smoothly with just a few shakes. Good stuff IMO... especially if it will be in other flavors.

When is this going retail?


----------



## steuerwaldc (Oct 6, 2008)

Appreciate the supps! Going to give them a try out this week. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Just finished the ESSENTIALS + Protein packet.
> It tastes pretty good... which I admit surprised me.
> I'm not a big fan of juice or juice flavored drinks, but overall, it tasted pretty good. I mixed it in an empty water bottle and it mixed smoothly with just a few shakes. Good stuff IMO... especially if it will be in other flavors.
> 
> When is this going retail?



Should be soon we are waiting for review from the beta testing


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 6, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Should be soon we are waiting for review from the beta testing



Good deal.
If it's cost efective, I can easily see this becoming a staple in my supp cabinet.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with L.. 

I just had the second pack of essentials.. didn't mix it with milk as suggested, threw it in my crystal light with my glutamine after my workout this morning.  Was suspecting the same "foam" as the essentials + protein, but there was none.  A couple shakes in the bottle and it was good to go.   

I really don't know if this had anything to do with my workout this morning, but I felt more "pumped" than normal afterwards..  didn't change anything I ate yesterday or supplements.. so I thought it may be because of the essentials packet.   I'll see tomorrow if I get the same results. 

Definitely super easy mixing and the non-flavor is great for putting it in whatever you choose.  If it's affordable enough I'm definintely putting it in my supplement cabinet.


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

OK
so i mixed essentials in with my lipotropic chocolate today.. it totally changed the taste.. usually lipotropic is a dull chocolate/chewing on grass flavor. This essentials packet made it WAAYYY sweet, and actually did not mix as well as the  essentials+Protein mix, sad to say, by the end of the shake, i felt like i was chewing creatine.. its so strange, since the essentials + protein was SOOOOOOOO good.. oh well, check out the supps page here, i am logging my 7 day trial of stoked!

thanks again guys!


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH

WTF is with this tingle!?!?!?
(totally unexpected so im flippin out)

ok its kinda warm and fuzzy but WTF


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> WTF is with this tingle!?!?!?
> (totally unexpected so im flippin out)
> ...



It is the beta alanine it is normal and will go away it is kind of trippy the 1st time it happens LOL


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 7, 2008)

katt said:


> I agree with L..
> 
> I just had the second pack of essentials.. didn't mix it with milk as suggested, threw it in my crystal light with my glutamine after my workout this morning.  Was suspecting the same "foam" as the essentials + protein, but there was none.  A couple shakes in the bottle and it was good to go.
> 
> ...





Member of Team Anabolic will be the 1st to know when and where to get it and also if you buy it within the 1st 2 weeks you will get a 7 day supply of Stoked a $10 value. Sign up at Cycle Support - Home just a 1st name and a e-mail address is needed. No spam just updates on products and discounts. It is also very easy to unsubscribe.

Edit: Prices are still being determined at this time. WAI will post as soon as owner/distributors set the price.


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> It is the beta alanine it is normal and will go away it is kind of trippy the 1st time it happens LOL



OH YEAHIT IS!!!

lol thank god it finally went away.. i was sitting in a meeting with my boss and nearly ripped my shirt off.. i excused myself ran to the bathroom and started splashing my upper body with water cause i had NO idea what in gods name was going on.. now that i know i know its not some freak allergic reaction to new laundry detergent!!!

whew

THANKS!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> OH YEAHIT IS!!!
> 
> lol thank god it finally went away.. i was sitting in a meeting with my boss and nearly ripped my shirt off.. i excused myself ran to the bathroom and started splashing my upper body with water cause i had NO idea what in gods name was going on.. now that i know i know its not some freak allergic reaction to new laundry detergent!!!
> 
> ...



Yup it was freaky when it happened to me also


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yup it was freaky when it happened to me also



lol i was a hot second from pouring milk on myself thinking it was a burn from my detergent or something! lol, 

THATS HOW MUCH FAITH I HAVE YOU YOUSSSSS lol, the beta alanine was the last thing in my mind!!! (then again i never heard of it causing this, and it wasnt a problem yesterday) OHHHHH WELL!! good shiiit regardless!!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> hell, I'd even *mix it in with my morning coffee*



Ok, this was not a good idea.
I tried it this morning, and to put it simply, it didn't mix.
It all just kinda clumped up, so I had to transfer my coffee into a shaker bottle. It mixed up then, but I gotta admit, it tasted pretty nasty.
So, I do not recommend the coffee approach. Other than my failed attempt at creativity, I think ESSENTIALS is a great product.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Ok, this was not a good idea.
> I tried it this morning, and to put it simply, it didn't mix.
> It all just kinda clumped up, so I had to transfer my coffee into a shaker bottle. It mixed up then, but I gotta admit, it tasted pretty nasty.
> So, I do not recommend the coffee approach. Other than my failed attempt at creativity, I think ESSENTIALS is a great product.



Your a brave soul bro.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2008)

I mixed the essentials/protein mix in water yesterday. It wasn't quite like anything I've tasted before, it was interesting. Definitely not bad, but not super tasty. It was good.


----------

